# ZR Race 29 Bremse abbauen - Klammern am Rahmen lösen?



## cemetery (21. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich will die Tage an meinem ZR Race 29 die Bremse tauschen. Die alte würde ich gerne abbauen ohne die Leitung aufzumachen. Aber irgendwie scheitere ich an den Halteklammern am Rahmen  







Dachte auf den ersten Blick das wären Kabelbinder oder Plastikclips. Aber bei genauerer Betrachtung und wenn man drauf klopft sieht das aus bzw. hört es sich so an als wären die aus Metall. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie man die am besten aufbekommt und ob man die dann nochmal verwenden kann?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Keks_nascher (21. April 2013)

Das müssten solche sein:

http://www.cycle-basar.de/out/pictures/0/900-900-24730.jpg

Sind aus hartem Plastik. Sind auch wiederverwendbar, vorausgesetzt du zerstörst sie nicht beim demontieren.

Sind etwas fummelig rauszubekommen, das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (21. April 2013)

Sieht ziemlich genau so aus ja. Ok, jetzt weiß ich wie ich die rausbekomme. Doch einfacher als gedacht. Besten Dank


----------



## SHIGO (21. April 2013)

Ich hab meine mit nem dünnen Schlitzschraubenzieher entfernt. Einfach drunter und abhebeln. 
Ist aber in der Tat etwas fummelig, da man aufpassen muss den Lack nicht zu zerkratzen.

EDIT: Zu spät =)


----------



## cemetery (21. April 2013)

Das mit dem Schraubenzieher hatte ich auch überlegt, aber wegen dem Kratzerrisiko wieder verworfen. Aber bei so ähnlichen Clips haben sich Fliesenkeile oder Zahnseide bewährt.


----------



## cemetery (22. April 2013)

15cm Zahnseide und in weniger als 2 Minuten waren alle Clips ohne Kratzer demontiert  Nochmals Danke


----------



## Lynus (22. April 2013)

Beim nächsten Mal den Schraubendreher an der Spitze mit Isolierband überkleben, so dass er immer noch dünn aber nicht mehr scharfkantig ist.


----------

